# Treating Tent caterpillars



## Castenea (Oct 22, 2007)

We are currently reviewing our results from this years sprays and are interested in more effective products for treating large (50+ft) Black Cherries (Prunus serotina) for Tent Caterpillars. We have used Greyhound with less than totally satisfactory results. These trees are too large to spray except under ideal conditions.


----------



## appalachianarbo (Oct 22, 2007)

Are they webworms or tent caterpillars? We're seeing a very bad webworm year here. 

Even if they defoliate a large section of the tree, their damage is minimal because by the time they start feeding, the leaves have done their jobs and the tree has transferred its energy to the roots. My treatment is mainly for aesthetic purposes.

Either way, I have used Dendrex trunk injection from Tree Tech. Apply in the spring to allow for uptake before the caterpillars start feeding in the late summer.


----------



## Castenea (Oct 26, 2007)

The pest is most definately Eastern Tent caterpillar. Several clients were complaining that the spring systemic treatments did not sufficiently suppress the pest. Had several clients ask if the tree would need to be removed 

We had a severe season for Tent caterpillars with several trees having silk wrapping the trunks to ground level.


----------



## Dixie1 (Oct 26, 2007)

aren't tent caterpillars usually apparent in the spring time? fall webworms are what's out right now. webworms are found on the end of branches while tent caterpillars are found in crotches of branches. correct? maybe you are talking about your problems this past spring? but if it is a fall time issue, i am with appalachianarbo on what's the point this late in the season?

http://www.ca.uky.edu/entomology/entfacts/ef423.asp


----------



## BonsaiJedi (Oct 26, 2007)

Likely part of the issue using the Greyhound product isn't the active ingredient but the dosage volume. 
Assuming a 20" DBH for your 50' black cherry the Greyhound protocol calls for 1ml/4-6"DBH so that's about 4-5ml injected into that tree. At 1.9% AI the total abamectin injected is 0.095ml if you went with the high rate. That's not a whole lot when you consider the size of the tree.

By comparison, if you used Aracinate (2% abamectin) the dosage for that tree would call for 50ml of Aracinate which is then diluted in 100ml of water giving a total solution of 150ml. Higher volume of solution will give better distribution and you are applying 10x the active ingredient of Greyhound. Just something to consider.

More on Aracinate at: http://www.treecaredirect.com/Aracinate-p/1105.htm


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Oct 28, 2007)

*Mixture*

You'll tell me I'm crazy, butttttt, the only way I've been able to keep the tent caterpillars and worms out of my apple trees is the spray them about once every week or 2 with soapy water. YES, SOAPY WATER. Any kind of dish detergent will do as long as it doesn't have bleach in it... Good luck eh?


Dude


----------

